# I did not cut it... What next step?



## Kertys (31 May 2007)

HI guys..

I receive my letter a couple day ago..

I did not make it... :-[    :crybaby:

3 reasons..  

1- High Blood pressure:  When i did my exam .. my blood pressure was hight.. 140/90..   I want and see my famally doctor and he put me on pill to low it 10 point .. to 130 /80...   with the pill i am now at 129/70 ..  so it great....   Should i skill be consider a person with Hight blood pressure..  Plus my doc told me that if i lose like 20 pound .. it should go away... and the med wont be necessairy

2- Migraine with aura:  During my interview i told the guys that i was doing migraine with aura ..  last one i got was in the summer of 2006 .. and i took some advil and it want away...  So I ask for a apointment with a neurologist to get a paper that say that i no longer do migraine and it s not a any way proventing me of performing any duty if it accure...


3- I got orthopedic insert into my show..  got 1 feet smaller then the other after a ski accident when i was 14.....  SO i got 1 feet a size 12.5 and the other at size  14...  so i need a insert to make my show fit....  I Ganna ask a Ortho doc to write me something about my situation,... if the army give me 2 pair of boot  1 size 12.5 and 1 size 14  i guest i be good..  


What do you think..  can i appeal .. I need some comments.. i feel so sad...

btW:   I am 33 years old .. so time is running going fast.. dont want to wait a other 2 years.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (31 May 2007)

hi

sorry to hear about your situation. I don't know anything about this but I've seen many other threads like this. You should use the search function and edit your posts before publishing. Anyways, one may try getting those letters from your doctor and going back to your local cfrc. Good luck


----------



## aesop081 (31 May 2007)

formerarmybrat23 said:
			
		

> and edit your posts before publishing.



He's french ( i can tell, i am as well) so its forgivable


----------



## niner domestic (31 May 2007)

Kertys: Have a look here, http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/60746/post-570141.html#msg570141  You'll see there are many ways to serve your country and support the men and women in uniform.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (31 May 2007)

Good day,

If these are medical concerns that can be addressed, consider it a challenge and rectify them. If you want to join the CF badly enough, time and effort should not be a deterrant. There are plenty of things you can do to address these issues, but determination is key.

Ask your doctor for a program to go on, research your conditions and do your best to sort them out. Stay in touch with your recruiter and keep them informed of your progress. Remember, applying to the CF is the same thing as applying for a job. It's competitive, but not the right of a citizen to join. Usually, your recruiter will work with you and can maybe suggest some things to get you on the right track.The key would be to keep your file active if possible.

In the PRes Infantry, we have people in their mid-late 40's joining who are giving the young guys a run for their money. You can still serve in your 30's and beyone, it's just that things on your body creak and hurt a little more than when you were younger.

Best of luck, and follow your health practitioner's advice. Stay focussed and stay in the fight. Determination to accomplish your mission is what we're looking for, so don't give up.

Motivational speech over.

Best of luck to you,

Regards,

HH


----------



## cp140tech (31 May 2007)

I work with an AVN tech with feet a few sizes apart.  One of his feet just didn't form properly in the womb.  I'm not sure if he had to go to any special lengths while enrolling, but he just wears 2 different sized boots and I never noticed until he mentioned it to me.

  Good luck.


----------



## deedster (31 May 2007)

+1 HollywoodHitman!  I needed that  
Kertys, don't give up & best of luck.


----------



## Kertys (12 Jul 2007)

Hey Guys

I got all my Document in (AGAIN)


A letter from my Foot doctor, telling them that my insert are only there for confort ..  and telling them I DONT NEED THEM
2 month of read out of Blood pressure without drug...  average of 120/75 ...

And a letter telling them about my migraine.. last one was 1 years ago...  

Lets hope for the best..  they tell me i should know in 2 week.

Plus i shave a other 10 pound of my belly .. so now i am at 215 woot    (6`1")


Lets hope for the best...


----------



## Raye (12 Jul 2007)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you...

Make sure you let us know how it works out for you.


Best of luck.


----------



## muahaha (12 Jul 2007)

Good luck to you.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Jul 2007)

Kertys, bonne chance avec vos essais.  Lachez pas et continuer avec l'attitude que vous avez et il ne devrait pas avoir de probleme.  Moi meme, j'etait trop leger quand j'ai voulu entrer dans l'armée mais a cause que j'ai demontré que je voulais etre la, ils m'ont laissé continuer avec les procedures de recruitement.  14 ans plus tard et je suis un fier membre des Forces Canadiennes!

Kertys, good luck with your attempts.  Don't give up and continue with the attitude you have and there should be no problems.  Myself, I was too light when I wanted to join up but because I showed them I wanted to be there, they let me continue with the recruiting process.  14 years later and I am a proud member of the Canadian Forces!!


----------



## deedster (12 Jul 2007)

Good luck Kertys!
Keep up the good work.


----------



## proudnurse (12 Jul 2007)

+1 Hollywood Hitman (and everyone else also!) 

Kertys stay positive  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! I remember reading your other posts, and I have found your story very inspiring from the beginning and I have always admired your positive attitude and determination. Keep us updated and hang in there. I hope that everything works out in the end, for what you are hoping for. 

~Rebecca


----------



## Kertys (13 Jul 2007)

Thanks you all for those word of encouragement.  I am sure everything will go well 

I should know by the end of the month i think...   if something is wrong "again" .. i try to fix it up ... 

Sometime i wonder why i want to go to the army so bad...  it is not for the money ...  It not for the wonder food i will receive from the mess.. 
It`s not for those long night without my wife at my side....   

I think i wanna join because i beleive in the army .. in what they represent .. in what tbey do .. and be a part of something bigger then me ... something that i could be proud of. ;D  ... When i will go to my bed at night i be able to say... today i did something that matter... at lease to me    

I think i wanna join for the good reason .. what do u think ?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Jul 2007)

That's a great attitude to have!!  But we are not the people deciding your fate.  You must make sure to pass that information on once you get to your interview stages.  I also recommend that you keep losing the weight that you want to to be in top shape for once you join!! Bonne chance!


----------



## Kertys (13 Jul 2007)

My interview is all done... All I need is my medical to pass.
When i did my interview he told me he was ready to make me a offer on the spot if my medical pass..  and it did not..
So now i have to clear those 3 issue... 

merci !!

later guys i keep u posted.


----------



## Kertys (5 Aug 2007)

Hey guys

i got some devellopement...

I got clear on my Foot prob.

Now i got 2 other paper send to me by the medical officer.

1- headache / migraine
2- BP Fallow up.

For my migraine the Doc came to the conclusion that i am doing "normal" headache .. it not migraine...  
For my BP i am still high at the doctor office ... but normal at home... 150 /95 in the doctor office..  and 115/65 at home..
So he decide to do a 24 hours test to make sure it only the "WHITECOAT" syndrome.    If everything check out ok in my 24 hours BP test he will clear me..

I am doining the test this tuesday..  lets hope for the best 


I keep you all posted..


----------



## Franko (5 Aug 2007)

Kertys,

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

Stop with the use of MSN chat style of posting and use the spell checker. 2 posts in a row in the same topic.

*The Milnet.ca Staff*


----------

